# FR: pronoun order: me, te, se, nous, vous, le, la, les, lui, leur, y, en



## Cansin

comment puis-j'écrire cette phrase au passé composé et avec des pronoms? il y a un regle generale?

"je donne les livres a Pierre au restaurant."

"J'y les lui ai donnés." c'est ça??????

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the following thread in the Français Seulement forum:
Ordre des pronoms : me/te/se/nous/vous, le/la/les, lui/leur, y, en


----------



## inlovewithenglish

Hello Cansin!

The best and only way to say it well is: "je les lui ai donnés", so you were very close! ;-) 

Another example: Hannah a prêté des DVD à Alice. --> Elle les (DVD) lui (Alice) a prêté. You always have to use "lui" even if you're speaking about a girl.


Hope this will help you.


----------



## Cansin

merci beaucoup et j'ai une autre question. tu peux mettre cette phrase au negative et au passe compose svp?
et je dois mettre "y" ou?


----------



## geve

Eh bien, la phrase est déjà au passé composé  A la forme négative, ça donnerait : "il ne les lui a pas donnés"

As for "y", I would say you can combine a limited number of pronouns in the same sentence... you'd have to say :
(où a-t-il donné les livres à Pierre ?) "il les lui a donnés au restaurant"
or (qu'est-ce qu'il a fait au restaurant ?) "il y a donné les livres à Pierre"


----------



## Cansin

hmm donc ce n'est pas possible a mettre autant pronoms a une phrase?


----------



## geve

J'ai bien peur que non  
Si tous les éléments de la phrase sont transformés en pronoms, il devient difficile d'en comprendre le sens...


----------



## Cansin

c'est possible ça? --> "il y les a donnés."?


----------



## KittyCatty

in our lessons, we learnt that it goes in this order:
1) le/la/les
2) lui
3) y
4) en

e.g. je les lui y ai donné
or je lui y en ai donné


----------



## Aries Angel

"J'etudie dans un noveau college. Les profs sont sympas dans ce college." 

When used "y" to replace college, it becomes:

"Les profs y sont sympas." 

For "Hier soir on est alles dans un cafe. On a ecoute un groupe de rock dans ce cafe." 

Where would "y" go in there?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Bonjour! 

I _think_, but am not sure, that it'll go like this:

*On y a ecoute un groupe de rock.*

But don't take my word for it


----------



## chloffers

That's what I'd say too.  It always goes before the conjugated verb.


----------



## geostan

Unless it is object of an infinitive, or an imperative affirmative, it goes before the conjugated verb.

Je veux y aller.
Allez-y.

Otherwise:

J'y vais.
J'y suis allé.
N'y allez pas.


----------



## lifehouse

Given an example like:
_Je montre la carte à mon père - Je la lui montre.

_I know that _lui_/_leur_ goes after the _la_. I was wondering if the sentence became: _He showed the map to me. _Would it be: _Il me la montre? Il la me montre _doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Odrizzt

"Il me montre la carte; il me la montre"

Tout à fait exact Lifehouse^^


----------



## Tabac

Before a conjugated verb:
me, te, se, nous, vous
before le, la, les,
before lui, leur
before y
before en


----------



## mytwolangs

When they are both in one sentence, I seem to have trouble translating this and understanding. 

Like this - 

Nous demandons le dossier au secretaire.
Nous le lui demandons.

[these were taken from "living language ultimate French advanced"]

I am not asking for a translation, what I want is a web page that may have good information on how to go about reducing phrases and maybe some exercises.


----------



## VixenFox

Sing this to the tune of Frère Jacques.  It's your object pronoun order.

me, te, nous, vous, (me, te, nous, vous)
le, la, les, (le, la, les)
lui et leur (lui et leur)
y et en (y et en)


----------



## mytwolangs

Great but would this apply to direct and indirect object pronouns if BOTH are in the same sentence?

There is also the issue of if the original sentence had two 3rd person nouns.


----------



## VixenFox

In an affirmative command, me and te change to moi and toi and go at the very end.  (Affirmative commands require that the pronouns go after the verbs and be connected by hyphens.)  In a negative command, the pronouns go before the verbs as usual.  Also, always put the pronouns in front of an infinitive if there is one.  Otherwise, put them in front of whatever is conjugated, unless it's an affirmative command (see above).

Je vais donner le stylo à Jean. = Je vais le lui donner.
Je donne le stylo à Jean. = Je le lui donne.
J'ai donné le stylo à Jean. = Je le lui ai donné.
Ne donne pas le stylo à Jean. = Ne le lui donne pas.
Give me the pen. = Donne-le-moi.


----------



## VixenFox

The whole reason for the song is for when multiple pronouns are in the same sentence.  What do you mean, two 3rd person nouns?


----------



## mytwolangs

Upon further investigation, I cannot find anything to the contraire of what you have said.
3rd - not real important, but does this "song" also work in the interrogative with inversion as well?

I appreciate this simple piece of advise  

I am not sure I understand the whole "why" behind it, but just knowing is a start. Thank you and Merci!


----------



## VixenFox

Pourquoi le lui donnes-tu?
Pourquoi vas-tu le lui donner?

I think so . . .  Native speaker?


----------



## marget

VixenFox said:


> In an affirmative command, me and te change to moi and toi and go at the very end.  (Affirmative commands require that the pronouns go after the verbs and be connected by hyphens.)  In a negative command, the pronouns go before the verbs as usual.  Also, always put the pronouns in front of an infinitive if there is one.  Otherwise, put them in front of whatever is conjugated, unless it's an affirmative command (see above).
> 
> Je vais donner le stylo à Jean. = Je vais le lui donner.
> Je donne le stylo à Jean. = Je le lui donne.
> J'ai donné le stylo à Jean. = Je le lui ai donné.
> Ne donne pas le stylo à Jean. = Ne le lui donne pas.
> Give me the pen. = Donne-le-moi.



I think that me and te go at the very end change to moi and toi  when they  follow a direct object pronoun, "donnez-le-moi, for example.   However if "en" is involved, we end up with_   donnez-m'en _and _ va-t'en.  _Also, if we have constructions such as faire + infinitive, laisser + infinitive or verbs of perception + infinitive, I believe the object pronouns immediately precede the conjugated verb, not the infinitive.  Je l'ai fait construire, je l'ai laissé partir and je l'ai vu sortir


----------



## bobert16

Bonjour,
I am trying to replace the Complément Indirecte (CI) and Complément Directe (CD) with two pronouns before the verb.  Does the CD always precede the CI?  Here are two examples:

*1.*  J'ai écrit la lettre à ma mère.
         CD = la lettre
         CI = à ma mère
     Je la lui ai écrite.  

*2.*  J'ai écrit une lettre à ma mère.
        CD = une lettre
        CI = à ma mère 
     J'en lui ai écrit une lettre.


Do we always put the CD before the CI?  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## livy83

No, when you replace the COD (complément d'objet direct) by "en" the order changes:
J'ai écrit une lettre à ma mère = Je *lui* *en* ai écrit une
J'ai apporté des livres à Paul = Je *lui* *en* ai apportés

But if the pronoun is le/la, then it stays in the same order, as you wrote in example 1.
J'ai apporté le livre à Paul = Je *le lui* ai apporté


----------



## bobert16

Thanks a lot, but do we say "Je lui en ai apportés" or "Je lui en ai apporté"?  Do we accord the participe passé with 'en'?  I thought we weren't supposed to?


----------



## livy83

You're right actually, sorry. I think it doesn't agree. You can look at the examples here: ww.hku.hk/french/starters/structures/06_pronoms2.htm#en


----------



## pHOeBeBB

Dear all,

Please help...

Vous avez pris ces photos à Paris?
Oui, je les ai prises à Paris.

Can i *also* say in this way?

Oui, j'y les ai prises

The problem is:  i want to know whether i can put "les" and "y" in the same sentence.

Regards,
Phoebe


----------



## Outsider

I think you can, but the word order needs to be a little different:

Oui, je les y ai prises.​But wait for confirmation from the native speakers.


----------



## sova

Outsider said:


> Oui, je les y ai prises.


Yes, that's the right sentence.


----------



## Tabac

The order of pronouns (before the conjugated verb) in sentences other than affirmative commands:
[me, te, se, nous, vous] before [le, la, les] before [lui, leur] before [y] before [plain][en][/plain].


----------



## claire1027

Which is correct?
A-Oui, j'y veux vivre pour toujours.
B-Oui, je veux y vivre pour toujours.

And I am not sure with where to put "en", "y", etc in sentences. Would anyone can give me some hint? 

In such exercise: "remplacez les compléments soulignés par des pronoms"

- Il offre (des bijoux) (à sa femme).
The answer is giving "Il lui en offre". But I am wondering whether "Il en lui offre" should be correct.

- Vous conduisez (mes enfants) (à l'école).
Is it "Vous les y conduisez" correct Or "Vous y les conduisez"?

R there any examples on this topic on this website?

Thx in advance


----------



## Maître Capello

Both sentences 'A' & 'B' are grammatically correct. However 'B' is very natural but 'A' would sound really bookish.

As for your other sentences, the rule is that the pronouns _y_ and _en_ are always the last ones:

_Il *en* lui offre_  → _Il lui *en* offre_  (but: _Il les lui offre_)

_Vous *y* les conduisez_  → _Vous les *y* conduisez_


----------



## Harmione

1st question: réponse B: les pronoms sont placés avant le verbe qu'ils complètent (ici vivre)

Les pronoms en et y sont toujours placés après les autres pronoms s'il y en a. Donc: il *lui en* offre, vous *les y *conduisez


----------



## zhilin

Okay, a shorter, slightly less weird one this time:

Can the pronouns lui and y ever appear together in same sentence, i.e can you have:

J'ai envoyé la lettre à Jean à Paris

become

Je lui y envoyé la lettre.

Where Jean is in Paris, and y refers to Paris, not the place the letter was mailed from.

Zhilin


----------



## Wunibald

Je la lui y ai envoyé... that way you don't have to repeat lettre either!


----------



## Maître Capello

Wunibald said:


> Je la lui y ai envoyé... that way you don't have to repeat lettre either!


That would be _Je la lui y ai envoyé*e*_ then…

Anyway in French it is *unusual* to have more than one preposition _à_… But the assonance of _lui y_ (pronounced [i-i]) is *really bad* and nobody would ever say that. Hence we would use a workaround, e.g., simply _Je la lui ai envoyée_ or possibly _Je la lui ai envoyée là-bas_.


----------



## ruby.red.roses

I'm trying to rewrite this sentence using object pronouns, but I can't seem to figure it out. Any help would be appreciated, thanks! 

Mme Sucre m'a donné de la tarte. 



Mme Sucre m'en a donné?


----------



## Donaldos

ruby.red.roses said:


> Mme Sucre m'en a donné?


----------



## janpol

oui, elle m'en a donné.(ou "elle ne m'en a pas donné")
Mais "elle m'a donné un morceau de tarte = elle m'en a donné un morceau.
Elle m'a donné LA tarte = elle me l'a donnée.


----------



## genevois

Hi,

I've just seen this from a native French speaker:

Je le t'envoie à tout hasard. Merci d'avance de bien vouloir le lui transmettre.

I thought the order should be "Je te l'envoie" and "lui le transmettre", no?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## vanagreg

HI,

definitely "Je te l'envoie", but "le lui transmettre" is correct.


----------



## genevois

Many thanks for your response. Would you mind elaborating a little bit?    Aren't "te" and "lui" both indirect objects?


----------



## vanagreg

Yes they are.

I'm afraid there's no special rule, just a matter of habit and how good it sounds.

See the two examples below:
Je te l'envoie
Je le lui donne

In the first one the indirect object is placed before the direct object, while it is placed after in the second phrase.
Maybe someone can explain better.


----------



## noyes

On dit "transmettre quelque chose a quelqu'un"
la chose transmise puis la personne a qui elle est transmise
par exemple "une lettre lui est transmise"
le (objet) lui (personne) transmettre.


----------



## zakare

Lorsque l'on a les mots "lui" et "le" dans la même phrase, lequel vient en premier?

ex. I give an apple to Paul. --> I give it to him.
-- Je donne une pomme à Paul --> Je (le lui) [ou] (lui le) donne.

Merci


----------



## janpol

il est question de cela sur un autre fil...
Pas d'accord avec toi, Zakare, quand tu pronominalises "Je donne une pomme à Paul" en "Je la lui donne" car, cette pomme étant indéfinie, il faut dire ; je lui en donne une" (et, à la forme négative "je ne lui en donne pas")
l'ordre des pronoms :
Luc me donne son livre = "son livre" est COD, "me" est CO Second = il me le donne.("le" car ce livre est défini).
Cet ordre "COS, COD" est vrai pour les 1è et 2è personnes (il me le - il te le - il nous le - il vous le). 
Cet ordre est inversé pour les 3è personnes (on ne sait pas pourquoi !) =
je le lui donne - je le leur donne.


----------



## honeybfly

Est-ce que vous voulez dire alors, que si c'était _la pomme,_ ce serait correct à dire _je lui la donne_ et c'est juste parce que c'est _une pomme _qu'on dit _je lui en donne une._

Pareil dans votre propre exemple, est-ce qu'on dirait;
son livre = _il me le donne_
et
un livre = _il m'en donne un_

J'espere que c'est assez clair !


----------



## itka

honeybfly said:


> Est-ce que vous voulez dire alors, que si c'était _la pomme,_ ce serait correct à dire _je lui la donne_ et c'est juste parce que c'est _une pomme _qu'on dit _je lui en donne une._
> Pareil dans votre propre exemple, est-ce qu'on dirait;
> son livre = _il me le donne_et
> un livre = _il m'en donne un_
> J'espere que c'est assez clair !


Je lui donne la pomme ---> je la lui donne
Je lui donne le livre ---> je le lui donne

Il me donne la pomme ---> il me la donne
il me donne le livre ---> il me le donne


----------



## janpol

Honeybfly, je pense qu'Itka a répondu à tes attentes.
Je voudrais juste ajouter que je n'ai pas laissé entendre que "je lui le donne" pouvait être correct : je n'ai parlé que de "je le lui donne" qui n'est correct que si "le" remplace un nom défini.


----------



## Ivankeri

Bonjour,

En fait, ceci c'est une question très interessante, et je m'ai demandé toujours QUOI faire avec les "mignons" COD et COI.

Est-ce qu'il n'existe vraiment pas une règle pour placer les Complémens d'Objet Direct et les Complément d'Objet Indirect dans une phrase ?

Puisque partout sur la toile on trouve des pages-web qui dissent que l'ordre doit être: d'abord le "COD" puis le "COI"...

Mais, je pense par ex. que "je vais te l'écrire" s'écoute mieux que "je vais le t'écrire" ... donc, QUOI Faire ? Quelles règles grammaticales existent pour pouvoir bien communiquer ? Et si "Écrire" c'est une exception a ces règles, quels autres verbes ou cas sont exceptionels aussi ?


D'avance, Merci de Tout Cœur, 

j'espère une fois pour toutes déchiffrer l'utilisation des "COs"  :S


----------



## LILOIA

Je te le (donne, envoie, prête, ... any verb)
Il me le donne
Je le lui donne
Il nous le donne
Je vous le donne
Je le leur donne

COD are in blue
COI are in purple
Interesting : ils sont intervertis uniquement à la 3ème personne du singulier et du pluriel : le lui et le leur
There is no rule : we repeat what we hear.


----------



## itka

More information click here to see more.

If you don't want to read the whole text, have a look to this chart :
http://www.fdlm.org/fle/img/1graph328.jpg


----------



## pierre93

*Je lui y ai parlé. 		*

Is this correct? I'm trying to say: I spoke to him there.


----------



## CapnPrep

_Je lui y ai_ is grammatically correct, but in practice the sequence _lui y_ should be avoided. It is far more natural to express "there" using an adverb after the verb: _Je lui ai parlé là-bas_.

[…]


----------



## lapetitefleur

Bonjour!
What about in the 'futur proche' with double pronouns?

Je vais te préparer le dîner
Je vais te le préparer. 

But then how would I make it negative?
 Je ne vais pas te le préparer.
or Je ne vais te le pas préparer?
Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Since the negation negates the first verb (_vais_), it should be next to it. Hence, _Je *ne* vais *pas* te le préparer._


----------



## lapetitefleur

Merci! I like how you phrased that,it "negates the first verb". Makes so much sense!


----------



## janpol

Je vais te préparer le dîner
Je vais te le préparer. 

But then how would I make it negative?
 Je ne vais pas te le préparer.


----------



## hbelle

Hello,
I've been given a question on a piece of homework relating to pronoms!
 I know which is the COD and which is the COI, but I'm getting really confused with the syntax!
The question is:
Tu as presente Eloise a ta famille?
Non, mais je vais ......   ....... presenter bientot.
I can't work out which one I put first. Is it 'je vais leur la presenter' or je vais la leur presenter?
 I'm guessing it's the first one?
Please help, I'm so stuck and can't seem to find the explanations anywhere!
Many thanks...


----------



## plantin

COD first, then COI: Je vais la leur présenter.
But "famille" is a singular even if it refers to several persons, and "leur" is a plural so I think "lui" is better: "_je vais la lui présenter_"


----------



## hbelle

Ah thank you!!  What about if it's 'a tes parents' - would that be 'je vais la leur presenter?'
Also - a second question relating to this subject.  If I was saying, 'he hasn't spoken to me about it' - would it be 'il ne m'en a parle' or il n'en m'a parle'...
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## plantin

Je vais la présenter à tes parents: _"je vais la leur présenter_". (plural = leur)
he hasn't spoken to me about it: "Il *ne *m'en a *pas *parlé"


----------



## janpol

Ta question est très pertinente Hbelle car l'ordre de ces pronoms n'est pas toujours le même :
Est-ce qu'il va te présenter son amie ? Oui, il va me *la* présenter
Est-ce qu'il va me présenter son amie ? Oui, il va te *la* présenter
Est-ce qu'il va présenter son amie à son frère? Oui, il va *la* lui présenter
Est-ce qu'il va vous présenter son amie ? Oui, il va nous *la* présenter
Est-ce qu'il va nous présenter son amie ? Oui, il va vous *la* présenter
Est-ce qu'il va présenter son amie à ses parents ? Oui, il va *la* leur présenter


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je vais te préparer le dîner. 
Je vais te le préparer. 



lapetitefleur said:


> But then how would I make it negative?


 Je ne vais pas te le préparer. 
or Je ne vais te le pas préparer_? 

*Ne ... pas* encadre le verbe conjugué et ses pronoms liés, ici _te _et _le (dîner)_ sont liés à _préparer_.


----------



## lindisfarne

Are there any special rules for using direct object pronouns with reflexive verbs? For instance,

"Pour comprendre cette imagerie, cependant, il faut *la se situer* dans son contexte."


----------



## CapnPrep

lindisfarne said:


> Are there any special rules for using direct object pronouns with reflexive verbs?


Yes, there are:

_Se_ must go before all other object pronouns (so in your example it has to be _il faut *se la situer*_).
_Se_ cannot combine with _me_,_ te_, _vous_, _nous_, _lui_, or _leur_. (The last two are indirect object pronouns.)
Put these together, and you only have three combinations to worry about: _se le_, _se la_, and _se les_ (and also _s'y_ and _s'en_).

These are a subset of the rules for using two (or more) pronouns with the same verb in French, which you can find discussed [earlier in this thread].


----------



## jxi1827

Bonjour tout le monde,
I was reading in my "L'essentiel de la grammar française" book, and I read:
   Si le complément d'objet direct est *me, te, se nous *ou *vous*, le complément d'objet indirect est exprimé                     par *à + pronom tonique*.

I was wondering if this meant that I would not be able to say "On me lui a présenté" because it has both indirect and direct complements together.  If this is the case, I was wondering why, in this case, it would not be possible as there is no possible confusion.  *Me* is obviously the direct object since *lui* has to be the indirect object, so it's clear that They are introducing *me to him*.  

Thanks everyone


----------



## Maître Capello

It is incorrect to say _On me lui a présenté_ ; you need to say _On *m'*a présenté *à lui*_. What seems to confuse you is that _me_ can be either a direct or an indirect pronoun but this depends on the other pronoun. Besides, you don't have the choice of the pronoun order: only some pronoun orders are appropriate; the others are illegitimate. The appropriate order depends on the exact (grammatical) persons of the pronouns.

indirect object
direct object
feminine direct object agreement

_On me l'a présenté(e) et on m'a présenté(e) à lui/elle.
On te l'a présenté(e) et on t'a présenté(e) à lui/elle.
On m'a présenté(e) à toi et on t'a présenté(e) à moi.
On le/la lui a présenté(e)._


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Am I remembering correctly: for the first and second person, we say "Il me/te [=à moi/toi, etc] l'a (donné)" - indirect before direct - but "Il le/la/les lui/leur a (donné)" - direct before indirect - with two pronoun objects (as LILOIA said in reply #8 to the thead mentioned in #2 here) - for the third person? I'm pretty sure this is a grammar rule rather than a question of style... 

Edit: Specified something


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

The order is as follows (for normal sentences):

me__________le___________lui___________y___________en
te___________la___________leur          
se___________les        
nous       
vous

My question, is it possible to use more than 2 either COI/COD?

Il m'a donné le cadeau à Reims.
"Il me l'y a donné" or "Il me l'a donné à Reims."


----------



## Maître Capello

You may not have more than one COD and one COI per verb. By the way, note that _à Reims_ is not a COI but an adverbial complement of location.

_Il me l'a donné à Reims._ 
_Il me l'y a donné._


----------



## Yaribo

Hello!

What is the correct word order when you have a COD and passé composé in the negative form?

_On ne les a pas laissés partir.
_
Is it correct? What about having both COD and COI in a negative passé composé?

Thanks!


----------



## OLN

With both COD and COI in a negative passé composé:

_On ne me l'a pas donné(e).
On ne le/la lui a pas donné(e).
On ne les leur a pas donné(e)s._


----------

